# Golf Schools?



## mikewohlwend (Apr 17, 2008)

I Am looking into attending a golf school, and was wondering what schools to look into?


----------



## Icon™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Where abouts do you live? Where would be the furthest you are looking to travel?


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 17, 2008)

I live in Ohio, and I want to keep it in the US. Unless I can't beat the school and the price is nice.


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow absolutly nothing. I don't even get any suggestions.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I live in Ohio too, Lake county. I have never been to a golf school, so can't recommend one. I assume you have googled golf school ohio?


----------



## rjc1976 (May 22, 2008)

I don't know any in Ohio, but if you are willing to travel, here are two good ones. I've personally been to Stratton Golf University, and everyone I was there with thought it was great!

Stratton Vermont top-rated golf school programs with junior instruction

The next suggestion is Ben Sutton Golf School. I personally have not been, but I've heard great things. They have a location in Florida and another in NY.

Golf School | Golf Lessons | Golf Instruction – Florida & New York | Ben Sutton Golf Schools


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

mikewohlwend said:


> Wow absolutly nothing. I don't even get any suggestions.


I hope I'm not speaking out of school here but I think The reason for a lack in reply is that a lots of us are weekend hacks and we may get lessons but not really look into golf schooling.


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't mind traveling like I said in post #3. And thanks for the replies from the people that have made suggestions.


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 17, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I hope I'm not speaking out of school here but I think The reason for a lack in reply is that a lots of us are weekend hacks and we may get lessons but not really look into golf schooling.


I'm just a weekend hack too, but I have the ability now to try and improve myself. Figured I might as well do it while I'm young with no family.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

fair call good luck lets us know how you go.


----------

